# Can female crested geckos produce eggs without a male?



## Radekal (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi,
I just read a thread on here about female leos producing and passing infertile eggs as there's no male present. Do cresties do it as well? And how often?


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,

Yes they can, but it can vary between individuals. 

I have a female who lays infertile eggs every year like clockwork - of course if I put her with a male then the eggs get fertilised, but if not then she simply continues to lay the infertile ones. I didn't pair her last year, but she still laid infertile eggs from about May to September! 

I paired one of my other females with a male last year (though I didn't observe any mating) and she laid a few infertile clutches after, but not before. 

One of my other females has never laid an infertile clutch, whether she's been mated or not - she saves all her resources until she's actually been mated







So I guess the answer is yes they 'can', but it depends on the gecko whether they 'do'!


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

That is very interesting! At least they only lay a couple at a time - I'm more used to the 80+ infertiles that chameleons produce!:gasp: At what age to females usually start to lay? I think Buffie is about 6 months old now and she weighs 18g.


----------



## Radekal (Apr 24, 2011)

neep_neep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes they can, but it can vary between individuals.
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I've seen a lot of threads by people who have had problems because the eggs are not passed properly etc. Have you ever had that kind of problem?


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Miss Lily said:


> That is very interesting! At least they only lay a couple at a time - I'm more used to the 80+ infertiles that chameleons produce!:gasp: At what age to females usually start to lay? I think Buffie is about 6 months old now and she weighs 18g.


My first breeding female started to lay infertile eggs when she was about 40g and just under 2 years old. But on the flipside, I have a 50g+ 4 year old who hasn't ever laid an infertile egg (despite not being bred every year).




Radekal said:


> Thanks
> I've seen a lot of threads by people who have had problems because the eggs are not passed properly etc. Have you ever had that kind of problem?


I personally have never had problems - I have noticed the infertile eggs are normally smaller than fertile eggs.


----------



## Radekal (Apr 24, 2011)

neep_neep said:


> My first breeding female started to lay infertile eggs when she was about 40g and just under 2 years old. But on the flipside, I have a 50g+ 4 year old who hasn't ever laid an infertile egg (despite not being bred every year).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I eat them? :lol2:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Would be the smallest omelette in the world :lol2:


----------



## Radekal (Apr 24, 2011)

neep_neep said:


> Would be the smallest omelette in the world :lol2:


Do you think they'd be edible? :hmm:I mean birds are related to reptiles.... loosely :whistling2:


----------

